# Missing Macro Lens



## revup67 (Dec 20, 2010)

In reviewing the section on Macro Lenses within this site
http://www.canonrumors.com/lenses/price-watch-macro-lenses/

It appears one key macro lens may have been omitted - the Canon EF-S 60mm Macro (1x) listed on the Canon site at
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_s_60mm_f_2_8_macro_usm


----------



## Twisted Road (Dec 21, 2010)

I had to register just so I could answer your question. But heck, it's not often I know the answer.

This site and many other sites separate Canon "lenses", meaning EF lenses and "EF-S Lenses". In this case they had to make a judgement call and they put the EF-S 60mm Macro in with the EF-S lenses. I wouldn't have done it that way, but you could make an argument either way.

So go to EF-S lenses and it's there.

I have the 100L Macro and I love it, but I've heard good things about the EF-S 60mm.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 22, 2010)

yes that 100mm is excellent. Just got the 100mm 2.8 IS USM hybrid L series myself and am intrigued by the scores it received especially the lpmm which were over 50 with a Canon 50D @ F4.

Especially nice when you hand hold with close up macro shots.

The EF-S 60mm offers some razor sharp photos. There is a wide selection on flickr that I have seen. Not sure if there's really a need to have both the 100 and 60 but am seriously considering the very challenging MP-E 65, MT 24EX and macro rail. if you've not seen this lens well worth looking into 1x-5x macro but tough to use so I hear. There's no focus ring - you zoom in and out to focus or use a macro rail. At 5x magnification and @ F16 it's really F96 (5x16) - unless you have a good macro light you are really shooting in the dark


----------

